# New member



## Javaman (Aug 2, 2013)

I am not new to hand guns, and being 63 I'm not new to much anything else. But I am new to my recent purchase of a CZ75D pcr. 

The first time out with the CZ I was soooo impressed with the accuracy and was reliable from the first round. I was pretty much expecting that from a CZ after reading all the reviews on the net. 

The next time out was a different story. I couldn't fire the piece nearly as well. Maybe it was all the coffee I drank that day. The trigger seemed harder to use. Felt a little gritty and a little stiff. 

I went home, put some snap caps in and dry fired it 1000 times. 500 in single action and 500 in double action. I am going to repeat the dry firing of 1000 tomorrow then take it out where I shoot soon after. 

I really like this handgun. Built like a tank and very classy lines. Outside of a trigger job do you have any advise to smooth things up a bit? This is an awesome forum. A lot of knowledge in here.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am also a big CZ fan.

Your average Joe's has never heard of CZ, let alone understands its history and impact. In the US most go for Glock, Smith and Wesson or other US popular brands, but CZ is number 1 in my book. I currently have a P07 Duty and happy with it. Ideally would hold out for more expensive models but really wanted to own a CZ so made the P07 my virginal choice.

Enjoy it my friend, and welcome to the CZ club.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :smt039

Great choice CZ! Some people feel it necessary to do trigger jobs on CZs, I just shoot the heck out of mine, clean, lube and repeat.

I agree, CZ may well be one of the most underrated firearms in existence.


----------

